# hutson mason has to go



## firebreather (Aug 30, 2014)

He cant throw the long ball ...hes only good for 20 n under .georgia should  have went with a good freshman qb .n  masons gone after this yr .why keep him??? I wanna see over thrown end not under . Hes not ga top qb .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2014)

Already???


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 30, 2014)

At least no one is calling for Bobo's or Richt's head yet...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 30, 2014)

*Really?*

Both he and the Dawgs are looking pretty good to me.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol. 

Your coach is a great guy !!


T


----------



## firebreather (Aug 30, 2014)

Hes only 20 or less throw deep for blood n be on time with it .....yea bobo shoulda been gone . N im a dawg fan but look at the new freshmen qb on clemson .n theyve got 3 more yrs with them . I dont understand  richts mentality 
Example aj carron a full 4 yrs with   Alabama a true sec powerhouse n now hes gone.  n see ala struggle today  .need I say more??


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

No. I do not understand anything you have written.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> No. I do not understand anything you have written.



Same here...


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> No. I do not understand anything you have written.



This^^^

I've said it before and I'll say it again, your team puts 30-40 points on the board and loses and it's the OFFENSIVE COORDINATORS fault????


----------



## Resica (Aug 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> No. I do not understand anything you have written.





toolmkr20 said:


> Same here...


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh, and one other observation... the puppies "O" is built around Marshall and Gurley... not the deep ball. Just sayin


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll tell you what i'm tired of, punting on 4th and 1 when you have Gurley sitting on the side lines. Feed that monster the rock is what I say!!!


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> No. I do not understand anything you have written.



It is quite unreadable.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2014)

I am just waiting on him to type ....... mines dawgs........ just saying


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

John Cooper said:


> I am just waiting on him to type ....... mines dawgs........ just saying



It's not "Him". I checked.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 30, 2014)

Dang the game isnt to half time yet, this type of crying usually  doesnt start till after the Gamecocks spank that butt


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not "Him". I checked.


----------



## firebreather (Aug 30, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> I'll tell you what i'm tired of, punting on 4th and 1 when you have Gurley sitting on the side lines. Feed that monster the rock is what I say!!!



 I second that .  N your right  the long ball wont win.... but.... its deadly on keeping the secondary deep  so ur run is effective .your secondary needs to know you know u got wat it takes to throw deep n the ball be on time .n hutson aint


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> At least no one is calling for Bobo's or Richt's head yet...



That comes after the half.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

What a lousy way to end the half. Two penalties and 20 seconds run off.
Come on, Dawgs!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dang the game isnt to half time yet, this type of crying usually  doesnt start till after the Gamecocks spank that butt



Lol

T


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 30, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dang the game isnt to half time yet, this type of crying usually  doesnt start till after the Gamecocks spank that butt



And I'm guessing them Gamecocks might be a lil ornery after Spurrior gets done with their butts....


----------



## riprap (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What a lousy way to end the half. Two penalties and 20 seconds run off.
> Come on, Dawgs!!!



Some things never change.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2014)

firebreather said:


> I second that .  N your right  the long ball wont win.... but.... its deadly on keeping the secondary deep  so ur run is effective .your secondary needs to know you know u got wat it takes to throw deep n the ball be on time .n hutson aint



I wasn't agreeing with you on the long ball. Feed Gurley the rock and the deep shots will open up. Mason can make the deep shots....


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

Half time adjustments: offense.
More off tackle and speed sweeps: #3&#4.  TE in the flats. 
More outside post. 

Defense: inside blitzes. More of "where's Amarlo?" . More man coverage.


----------



## firebreather (Aug 30, 2014)

Didnt u see the period after the word  that??? The rest was me n ....NO  mason  cant make the deep shot .cause hes 0  for 2 so far . A wasted 5th yr so called talent he shoulda transfered. he was never starter material 
Alabama will finish higher in the poles than ga .at yrs end cause  our head coach is to passive


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Didnt u see the period after the word  that??? The rest was me n ....NO  mason  cant make the deep shot .cause hes 0  for 2 so far . A wasted 5th yr so called talent he shoulda transfered. he was never starter material
> Alabama will finish higher in the poles than ga .at yrs end cause  our head coach is to passive



Sense you love Bama so much maybe you should pull for them because its obvious you know nothing about UGA football. No offense but it is fans like you that make other teams fans laugh.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 30, 2014)

firebreather said:


> ...NO  mason  cant make the deep shot .cause hes 0  for 2 so far .



well yeah, I didn't think of that. 2 is quite a large sample group by which you can come up with your cracker jack conclusion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dang the game isnt to half time yet, this type of crying usually  doesnt start till after the Gamecocks spank that butt



Yep. The old 0-2, and that spot is reserved for Sugar Hill Dawg.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Sense you love Bama so much maybe you should pull for them because its obvious you know nothing about UGA football. No offense but it is fans like you that make other teams fans laugh.



Ease up, bro.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ease up, bro.



Just tired of the fair weather fans.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. The old 0-2, and that spot is reserved for Sugar Hill Dawg.



Y'all are killing me 

T


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Way to go, Gurley!!!!
great cutback!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mason looks to be a solid game manager.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you see Chubb lose his shoe? 
Dawgs are rolling now.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2014)

Man I wish I could see the game!!!!!!! Having to listen on the net........


----------



## tcward (Aug 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Mason looks to be a solid game manager.



That is ALL he needs to be with these backs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2014)

Dang...... Gurley with number 4!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats, dawgs!
Outstanding performance in the 2nd half.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 30, 2014)

I think you fans of other teams might understand why UGA fans thought they had the deepest/best group of running backs in the country before this game.   I believe Chubb and Michel were the best 2 HS running backs in the country last year, even better than LSU's Fournette.  The knock on Chubb was that he played against inferior competition in HS, but the number's don't lie with his sprinter speed and weightlifter strength.


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeh we really needed that long ball in the second half.   

Great defense and some awesome running by Uga.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

My wife just said she was a "Chubbie Gurley Girl" 



I found that quite amusing.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hutson Mason has to go"

Why?  I thought he handed the ball off just fine.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 30, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Hes only 20 or less throw deep for blood n be on time with it .....yea bobo shoulda been gone . N im a dawg fan but look at the new freshmen qb on clemson .n theyve got 3 more yrs with them . I dont understand  richts mentality
> Example aj carron a full 4 yrs with   Alabama a true sec powerhouse n now hes gone.  n see ala struggle today  .need I say more??



Have you ever actually played football or done anything that validates your statement?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Have you ever actually played football or done anything that validates your statement?



He breathes fire? 


T


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Have you ever actually played football or done anything that validates your statement?






Mebbe he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night??


----------



## Scott G (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## doenightmare (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night??


----------



## alaustin1865 (Aug 30, 2014)

Who needs to throw the ball deep when you can run for 20, 30, 40, 50+ yards?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

tcward said:


> That is ALL he needs to be with these backs!



Yep. I agree. Worked well for McElroy and McCarron.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 30, 2014)

They only put up 45. Bobo's gotta go...


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 30, 2014)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Have you ever actually played football or done anything that validates your statement?



Ahh the old, you haven't been a so and so, so your argument is automatically invalid, claim.  I don't guess any of us can criticize Obama then.  Matter of fact since most of here aren't professional hunters or haven't got to hunt to past few years like me, we shouldn't be able to give our opinion or advice about hunting either.


----------



## seastrike (Aug 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> He breathes fire?
> 
> i think he's breathing something else right now Georgia ... Finally a defense that is on the money and offense that wore out a tested defense... feeling good about the Dawgs overall. .. Mason tonight = good game manager.
> T


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 30, 2014)

Good game by the Dawgs!! Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Good game by the Dawgs!! Looking forward to next week.





Aren't they off next week ??


----------



## Horns (Aug 30, 2014)

Mason did what was needed & we got the W. That is all that counts.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

Devils advocate....eventually he will need to show some ability to throw the ball. He did tonight, but only on the margins.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Devils advocate....eventually he will need to show some ability to throw the ball. He did tonight, but only on the margins.



Think you are right MC, at some point he is going have to prove he can stretch a defense, so they dont just load up the box and wait on the run. I am not saying he cant do it, just saying he will need to.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 30, 2014)

Georgia's two biggest deep threats weren't on the field tonight. Mitchell is hurt and Scott Wesley suspended. I was impressed and I have to admit surprised by the entire performance of the Dawgs tonight.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

The old "Junkyard Dawgs"
May be back....but I'll wait till mid season on that. But the OL looked pretty special tonight. Special
Teams too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2014)

I won't lie. I ate 2 bottles of Tums and 3 rolls of Rolaids in that first half!  I also have no fingernails right now. Toenails either. EEEEWWWWW! They're all gone.

Todd Gurley had 293 all-purpose yards and that is a school record. That's also a career-high 198 rushing yards for Gurley. Good Gurley Almighty!!  Yes, I coined that phrase myself. Look for it to soon appear throughout the media! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 31, 2014)

I was impressed with Chubb as well. It's hard to tackle a stump. He is going to come in handy as we get deeper into the schedule.


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 31, 2014)

The kid is in only his third start, playing against a very solid defense.  Anyone who thinks he hasn't "done enough" is being ridiculous.  He put up almost 300 yards against Tech, 300+ against Nebraska, and did a very good job managing the game today (with a couple very good scrambles).   Keep in mind he is still missing two of his key receivers, and this was the FIRST GAME OF THE YEAR against a very good defensive team.  It would be one thing had this been against Appalachian State, but this was against a Top-20 opponent.  

Georgia showed it wants the run the ball, has the talent and depth to run all game, so don't expect a lot of 300 yard passing performances.  Expect a lot of very efficient 200-225 yard games, especially once the receiving corps is 100%.  This Georgia team is going to be a complete 180 degree difference defensively than last year, so there simply won't be a need to "keep up" scoring wise with other teams.  Because of this, the offensive play calling will likely be very vanilla, with a lot of runs, screens, and occasional play-action passes to keep the defense honest.  

I know some believe he is only playing because he sat all those years behind Murray, and Richt is just doing him a favor...but Hutson Mason *IS NOT* Joe Cox!!


----------



## cramer (Aug 31, 2014)

Mason is going to get better and better - as will the receiver corps
Good to see Richt smiling so big during the 4th
Running backs - wow
Special teams - wow
Defense - much better
I'm glad they opened the season with a tune up team instead of someone like Wofford
Go Dawgs


----------



## BigCats (Aug 31, 2014)

Games are who 10 yards at a time!!!!!


----------



## firebreather (Aug 31, 2014)

was saying last night is he needs to show the threat to  throw the long ball. And be effective !!. Because when ga  plays a team that can score n shuts down our run.we thru . He just  doesnt impress me. Any 
body can hand off the rock n throw short screens or flats .I love the days when ga had the qb talent to throw the bomb early n show our competitors u better keep ur safety's deep ,which would REALLY open up our run game .guess richts happy with wat hes got .id just like to see ga invest in a good 4yr qb n win it all for consecutive yrs thats all


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 31, 2014)

You have no concept of the game of football.  The game was called very vanilla by Bobo.  Why? Because he didn't need to show everything. 
Ok so say your wish comes true who do you want in there? It's collage football you can't trade for a qb. Just go breathe some fire and learn the game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 31, 2014)

T Tolbert said:


> You have no concept of the game of football.  The game was called very vanilla by Bobo.  Why? Because he didn't need to show everything.
> Ok so say your wish comes true who do you want in there? It's collage football you can't trade for a qb. Just go breathe some fire and learn the game.



Yep


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think every player on the offense , has a deep respect for Mason!! That fact can a and will make a huge difference later this season. Quit complaining and start praying we stay healthy and we will be playing the first of December in Atlanta    Great job to the conditioning coach too.  It ain't easy to preform in this heat and humidity


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 31, 2014)

firebreather said:


> was saying last night is he needs to show the threat to  throw the long ball. And be effective !!. Because when ga  plays a team that can score n shuts down our run.we thru . He just  doesnt impress me. Any
> body can hand off the rock n throw short screens or flats .I love the days when ga had the qb talent to throw the bomb early n show our competitors u better keep ur safety's deep ,which would REALLY open up our run game .guess richts happy with wat hes got .id just like to see ga invest in a good 4yr qb n win it all for consecutive yrs thats all



Hmmmmm... Murray, Stafford and Green wore red and black and yet Richt has 2 SEC Titles and no National Titles. Pretty sure QB play hasn't been the problem in Athens.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2014)

So I guess if mason had "thrown the bomb" and gotten intercepted we would be hearing how he should have been concentrating on playing conservative and ran the ball


T


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.com/threads/731925-Swap-Meet-3-Sept-20th?goto=newpost exactly


----------



## across the river (Aug 31, 2014)

firebreather said:


> was saying last night is he needs to show the threat to  throw the long ball. And be effective !!. Because when ga  plays a team that can score n shuts down our run.we thru . He just  doesnt impress me. Any
> body can hand off the rock n throw short screens or flats .I love the days when ga had the qb talent to throw the bomb early n show our competitors u better keep ur safety's deep ,which would REALLY open up our run game .guess richts happy with wat hes got .id just like to see ga invest in a good 4yr qb n win it all for consecutive yrs thats all





Saban has won national championships with Greg Mc Elroy and AJ  Mc Carron, neither of whom are currently on a 53 man NFL roster.   None of those teams won NCs because the QB's were able to stretch the field with the long ball.  They won behind a great running game, and a game managing quarterback that didn't make mistakes.  With the stable of running backs Georgia has, they really couldn't ask for a better situation than having a 5th senior back there.  Mason may not wow you with his arm, but UGA is far batter off with him back there than any of there other options.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow this thread already. I thought mason did quite well considering the plays called and what the defense  was giving him. He didn't have to make the deep pass last night to win, with our receiving talent he will get the ball down the field when he has to, also after seeing sc struggle with the pass why would Bobo want to show our passing game so Spurrier could game plan for it?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2014)

Game manager is just fine with me.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 31, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Game manager is just fine with me.....



Yep


----------



## Duff (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought the O line played really well. Everyone was talking about how deep Clemson was on the D line, but the backs were into the 2nd level untouched several times. Receivers blocked really well also. 

One more point, Dawgs have a defensive coach that will make adjustments a half!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!

Should be a fun season!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 31, 2014)

National championships are won by controlling the line of scrimmage and defense. When we lost to Bama in the SEC Championship game, they hung 300 yards rushing on us. That's why we lost that game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought Hutson did fine.  As long as we have Gurley all he has to do is not screw up.


----------



## firebreather (Aug 31, 2014)

Youll see .eventually well have to go to the air . N well loose the game .you gotta have more than the run .dont worry im glad they got the w but....youll see.. youll see . laugh  while u can .n when it does ill dig this thread back up  n tell u again ...he cant throw the ball deep


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Youll see .eventually well have to go to the air . N well loose the game .you gotta have more than the run .dont worry im glad they got the w but....youll see.. youll see . laugh  while u can .n when it does ill dig this thread back up  n tell u again ...he cant throw the ball deep



You dont have to throw it when you rush for over 300 yards in a game. When Mitchell and Scott-Wesley join the fold you will see more bombs I'm pretty sure throwing down field was not in the game plan for this game.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 31, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> You dont have to throw it when you rush for over 300 yards in a game. When Mitchell and Scott-Wesley join the fold you will see more bombs I'm pretty sure throwing down field was not in the game plan for this game.



true story. ^^

Look, fire breather. All the kid (Mason) has to do is manage games well and they'll be tough to beat. Run, run, and run some more. You'll wear down most D's like you did last night through that punishment of backs. 
If mason is at least average. And Gurley stays healthy. they'll be tough to beat.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Youll see .eventually well have to go to the air . N well loose the game .you gotta have more than the run .dont worry im glad they got the w but....youll see.. youll see . laugh  while u can .n when it does ill dig this thread back up  n tell u again ...he cant throw the ball deep




Firebreather, we are rednecks not ghetto folk. Get you some education or move to the Big Pac whatever conference. I love me some power running game! He'll make some passes when he has to! Mark it down! For all the records he set, Murray couldn't win the big games! Stafford had no touch! Be patient! They won the opening game and the "D" got better as the game went on! That's a new concept for Georgia!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Youll see .eventually well have to go to the air . N well loose the game .you gotta have more than the run .dont worry im glad they got the w but....youll see.. youll see . laugh  while u can .n when it does ill dig this thread back up  n tell u again ...he cant throw the ball deep



What grade are you in?  Never mind don't answer that.

If I'm understanding this right, you are going to be happy if our qb struggles at some point because it will allow you to get on here and gloat and say that you told us so.

I wish people like you would go root for some other team.  Our boys deserve better than that kind of fan.  You make an excellent South Carolina fan.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 1, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Youll see .eventually well have to go to the air . N well loose the game .you gotta have more than the run .dont worry im glad they got the w but....youll see.. youll see . laugh  while u can .n when it does ill dig this thread back up  n tell u again ...he cant throw the ball deep



I see what your saying how do you know he can't throw the long ball, we didn't have to throw the long ball saturday, in the 2.5 games he played last year he had close to 900 yards and if you do the math that would make him a 3000+ yard passer for a 12 game season. Clemson couldn't stop the run there was no need to show anymore of the play book than we had to.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2014)

Mason fit the ball in tight a few times on his throws
Esp to Bennett and the new tight end
Managed well too
He'll be fine


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure richt and bobo know more about this from a real world perspective than all of us combined, doubled  and squared.


T


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2014)

Breathing fire can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Youll see .eventually well have to go to the air . N well loose the game .you gotta have more than the run .dont worry im glad they got the w but....youll see.. youll see . laugh  while u can .n when it does ill dig this thread back up  n tell u again ...he cant throw the ball deep



Chuck Liddell could throw some serious kicks that dealt serious damage. 

He seldom did because he stuck with that overhand right punch time and time again.

Why?    Because he was knocking people out with it....all day long.


It was game one.  They made adjustments.


I'd say the final score was evidence that success was had.


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I'm pretty sure richt and bobo know more about this from a real world perspective than all of us combined, doubled  and squared.
> 
> 
> T





I don't know, bro....this Firebreather chap is pretty dang savvy.  


I mean, we don't have to worry about him ever being a winner on Wheel of Fortune......even though I feel like a contestant when I read some of his posts......."I'd like to buy a vowel..."

His football acumen may actually surpass Bobo's....but nobody would be able to understand the plays he calls.

He starts getting mad on the sideline.....running around....throwing his visor and it's all fun and games watching him have his tantrums......until he gets really, really mad and breathes fire on a nearby water boy or referee.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 1, 2014)

For the record I think the OP is way off. That said, I was concerned about Hutson going into the season and I am still as concerned. I just don't think he has the arm to take advantage of the skill we have at WR. Every time he throws the ball more than 20+ yards down field the ball stays in the air so long that it appears to have slipped out of his hand. My brother says it looks like the ball is full of helium. At some point, a team is going to stuff the running game and Mason IS going to have to win the game for us. I hope he can do it but I do have doubts.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 1, 2014)

I think everybody realizes that at some point, Mason will have to throw the ball.  No, he doesn't have a cannon like Stafford had, but I am not sure that any QB in the SEC is at that level right now.  Mason's arm is sufficient though.  Accuracy means a lot more than distance anyway.  From the video I have seen, Mason can chunk the rock when he needs to.  As others have pointed out, we were missing our speedy receivers this past Saturday.  That has a lot to do with the long ball.

With our depth at running back, I think a mature, smart QB is what we need, not a a gunslinger.  I think Mason fits that bill.  I don't think he is a star, but I think he is our best option.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 1, 2014)

People keep saying that we are missing our speedy receivers but Reggie Davis is the fastest guy on the team.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Sep 1, 2014)

Post # 88, 89, and 90 made me LOL!!!

Thank y'all!!!

On a side note to the OP, I am not being mean at all please don't take it like this but it does no good to pontificate when you can't form a logical sentence structure.

As stated I'm not being mean, just hoping I can help you in the future! Good luck!


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2014)

Mason was solid and has some decent wheels.    With that backfield he will be fine.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't believe a four page thread started by a sixth grader


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2014)

was this the game thread?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> People keep saying that we are missing our speedy receivers but Reggie Davis is the fastest guy on the team.



Good point. He did throw to Davis, but I think there was a pass interference on the play.


I've been thinking about it some more.  The long ball tends to be a low probability proposition.  It also tends to be higher risk because it takes a while to develop(puts more pressure on the line and increases risk of a sack) and the ball is in the air for a long time(increases chance of an interception).  I feel like it also requires a certain amount of chemistry between QB and receiver too.  Chemistry takes time to develop. Perhaps Bobo felt that the long ball wasn't what we needed to try.  Short completions build the QB's confidence and help him settle in.  Short completions also build the O-line's confidence because they don't have to protect the QB as long, so you don't have as many breakdowns.  Bobo seemed to favor those short passes on Saturday.  Even though we got fancy on a few downs, Bobo called a pretty conservative game, and it worked out very well.

All that to say, let's wait a couple more games before we declare the long ball nonexistent at UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2014)

Three things can happen when you throw the ball, and two of em ain't good. 
I believe Mason will be fine all in all. I do hope he can throw the deep ball, "sufficiently." But as long we continue with the RTDB mantra, I think Bobo will like the intermediate and short ball to keep a DC honest. RTDB will always control ANY game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

Green didnt have huge arm and he did just fine. If Mason continues to manage the game we'll be just fine


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a question for the Dawg fans.

Is Gurley going to be a regular kick returner? 
I know he did well, but if it were me, I don't know that Id have him as a kr.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

I would hope that they would use him sparingly back there. Lot of injuries happen on kickoff. But as we all know an injury can happen anytime, even during a celebration.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

Richts new moto for Special teams is they will put the best players on St's. So I would think he will be back there. But I would also like to think that it may become more of teams not kicking deep so Gurley won't have a chance for a return and I like that too...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Richts new moto for Special teams is they will put the best players on St's. So I would think he will be back there. But I would also like to think that it may become more of teams not kicking deep so Gurley won't have a chance for a return and I like that too...



They could also tell the kicker to put more leg in it and send it out the back side of the EZ if possible. I do like the short kick option better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would hope that they would use him sparingly back there. Lot of injuries happen on kickoff. But as we all know an injury can happen anytime, even during a celebration.




I agree. It would be bad to lose your best guy on a kr. At the same time a big return can be the difference in a win or loss. 

Good luck to him either way. He's a beast for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

elfiii said:


> They could also tell the kicker to put more leg in it and send it out the back side of the EZ if possible. I do like the short kick option better.



Yes sir me too and I would think the short kick is more guaranteed than the long one, because if the kicker doesnt get enough leg into it then BOOM Gurley takes it to the house.....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Yes sir me too and I would think the short kick is more guaranteed than the long one, because if the kicker doesnt get enough leg into it then BOOM Gurley takes it to the house.....



We hope.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I have a question for the Dawg fans.
> 
> Is Gurley going to be a regular kick returner?
> I know he did well, but if it were me, I don't know that Id have him as a kr.



I know it's not conventional, but getting the ball in his hands in space with a head of steam is not a bad option.  The bottom line is a guy can be hurt in practice, pass blocking, etc...  We need to get him the ball 20 to 25 times a game period, regardless of the situation.  I hope he stays back there.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2014)

My take on Gurley returning kicks is this:
Hot humid day =saving your horse for second half.
Got to be the reason for few carries in first half.
But u got to keep him" in the game" ,return kicks.
If he bust one, big big bonus,if not decent field position.
He was relatively fresh for second half and it showed.
When young guys get feet wet (#16),they take over kick duties,


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep Gurley back there if he is the best option.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

This title of this thread reminds me of Lincoln's quote:  "It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt."


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> People keep saying that we are missing our speedy receivers but Reggie Davis is the fastest guy on the team.



Justin Scott-Wesley is the fastest player on UGA, Keith Marshall is a close #2.  I would personally like to see Keith used as a Percy Harvin type player.


----------



## bsanders (Sep 1, 2014)

Sonny Michel would be my guy.


----------



## gin house (Sep 2, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Justin Scott-Wesley is the fastest player on UGA, Keith Marshall is a close #2.  I would personally like to see Keith used as a Percy Harvin type player.



From what I saw the other night that may be what they have in mind for Sony Michel.  That guy looks the part.    Chubb can hold down RB.    Man he's a beast.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 3, 2014)

gin house said:


> From what I saw the other night that may be what they have in mind for Sony Michel.  That guy looks the part.    Chubb can hold down RB.    Man he's a beast.



Michel is quite versatile.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

firebreather said:


> Hes only 20 or less throw deep for blood n be on time with it .....yea bobo shoulda been gone . N im a dawg fan but look at the new freshmen qb on clemson .n theyve got 3 more yrs with them . I dont understand  richts mentality



Maybe teams should just recruit a qb every four years and use walk ons to back him up?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Sense you love Bama so much maybe you should pull for them because its obvious you know nothing about UGA football. No offense but it is fans like you that make other teams fans laugh.



Post of the year material right there.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 3, 2014)

As far as the op is concerned, from what I've seen, offense has never been an issue under Richt. Keeping points off the board on D is another matter altogether and a QB that can throw 20 yards or 90 yards won't fix that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

firebreather said:


> I love the days when ga had the qb talent to throw the bomb early



As a general rule, when someone uses the term "throw the bomb", it's best to not take their knowledge of football too seriously.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 3, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Justin Scott-Wesley is the fastest player on UGA, Keith Marshall is a close #2.  I would personally like to see Keith used as a Percy Harvin type player.



Davis ran an unofficial 4.23 over the summer. Fastest on the team.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Davis ran an unofficial 4.23 over the summer. Fastest on the team.



I know out of HS Marshall ran a 4.23 and JSW was the fastest guy in the 100 meters and set the all-time Georgia HS mark at 10.35.   What I saw against South Carolina last year bears that out.  The DB had the angle on JSW by 5 yards and he outran him by 10 yards and that guy was a 4.5-4.6 guy.   There were rumors that Blake Sailors ran the fastest 40 on the team last year, but he's gone.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 3, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I know out of HS Marshall ran a 4.23 and JSW was the fastest guy in the 100 meters and set the all-time Georgia HS mark at 10.35.   What I saw against South Carolina last year bears that out.  The DB had the angle on JSW by 5 yards and he outran him by 10 yards and that guy was a 4.5-4.6 guy.   There were rumors that Blake Sailors ran the fastest 40 on the team last year, but he's gone.



JSW is blazing. Will be interesting to see how he bounces back.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 3, 2014)

I thought this was a good article. 

http://www.theblawghouse.com/content/georgias-quarterback-play-analyzing-every-throw-qb-hutson-mason


----------



## Scott G (Sep 13, 2014)

LOL he opens the USC game with a deep ball then follows up with a TD pass the 2nd play.

Feel like a dummy yet???


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 13, 2014)

Was da bomb early ok?


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 13, 2014)

Scott G said:


> LOL he opens the USC game with a deep ball then follows up with a TD pass the 2nd play.
> 
> Feel like a dummy yet???



I thought of this thread when he threw it and just laughed.


----------



## firebreather (Sep 13, 2014)

No I dont feel like nothing now . But how bout yall????? I was pulli g for him this day but wat .....why aint he thrown no more .the runs done . Shut the door .... bobo eithe let the boy throw .or we gonna loose


----------



## firebreather (Sep 13, 2014)

Wat the comentator say ...sooner or later ga has to go deep on the throw .. then let hutson throw...


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 13, 2014)

Or they can just run it every play like that and get a TD.


----------



## firebreather (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe we need dylan thompson as our qb ..


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 13, 2014)

You done put 20 up in 2+ quarters and you're down by 11. Once again, offense is not the problem.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 13, 2014)

Like always ga has no defense ! Defense wins ball games


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 13, 2014)

I still don't understand what he's saying.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 13, 2014)

Is this guy trolling? This is one of the more severe cases of agraphia I've seen recently. I need a translator.


----------



## firebreather (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally the boy throws a ball   wow we might have a chance


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 13, 2014)

I've tried reading firebreather's post sober and after I've had some to drink and can't make heads or tails of them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked on phonics baby.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 13, 2014)

chunked it deep early and still lost


T


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2014)

Scott G said:


> Is this guy trolling? This is one of the more severe cases of agraphia I've seen recently. I need a translator.



Pm Seth Carter maybe he can help


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Pm Seth Carter maybe he can help



I'll trade you Firebreather for Updyke, straight up.


----------



## huntersluck (Sep 14, 2014)

I am not a fan of the pups but I cannot see Mason being the problem in the game last night. If your team scores over 30 points you should win. The D is the same ole problem GA has always had.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 14, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> I am not a fan of the pups but I cannot see Mason being the problem in the game last night. If your team scores over 30 points you should win. The D is the same ole problem GA has always had.



Shhhhh.. Dawgs don't wanna hear that. It's ALWAYS Bobo or Richt's fault! Don't you get it??


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 14, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Shhhhh.. Dawgs don't wanna hear that. It's ALWAYS Bobo or Richt's fault! Don't you get it??



You have selective hearing if you haven't heard all of the criticism that Grantham and Martinez took.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh I heard it. But the rants on Bobo just never stop. If they were scoring 10 points a game that would be one thing. Yes, they should have pounded Gurley on that goal line drive. But if there was any kind of D in the first place, that drive wouldn't have defined the game.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Well... he keeps making bone headed calls so he is due some criticism. Any coach worth his salt would take the opportunity given to Bobo last night. 1st and goal from the 4 with 4 minutes to play, down by 3. The ballgame rests on Bobo's play sheet at that very moment. Best RB in the nation in the backfield. Don't you have to go with the odds here and give it to the big boy at least on first and second downs? I mean, play action in the rain with an inexperienced QB with average skills at best? He always likes to get cute in these situations and he out thinks himself. Epic fail. 
You are right that the D deserves  a lot of the blame for the loss so they aren't excused because of Bobo's brain cramp, just like Bobo's brain cramp isn't excused by poor defensive play.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 14, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Oh I heard it. But the rants on Bobo just never stop. If they were scoring 10 points a game that would be one thing. Yes, they should have pounded Gurley on that goal line drive. But if there was any kind of D in the first place, that drive wouldn't have defined the game.



We were being held all night on the line and it took the pass rush away, and it wasn't called enough


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Bump for old firebreather!

T


----------



## fatboyslick (Sep 29, 2014)

firebreather said:


> He cant throw the long ball ...hes only good for 20 n under .georgia should  have went with a good freshman qb .n  masons gone after this yr .why keep him??? I wanna see over thrown end not under . Hes not ga top qb .




Man you were dead on with this thread.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 29, 2014)

fatboyslick said:


> Man you were dead on with this thread.



Threw the long ball fine last year.  Missing Mitchell, JSW and Rumph is the issue.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Threw the long ball fine last year.  Missing Mitchell, JSW and Rumph is the issue.



I don't know. The 2 times he tried to throw deep Saturday came up short.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth Emerson's take on the Tenn game.  He has a breakdown of every pass that Mason threw.  Here is his conclusion on Mason's play in that game - 

"Mason’s performance doesn’t seem that bad on second viewing. He was mostly accurate as a pure thrower. The interceptions were bad decisions. Yes, he seems limited, but that’s because there were no downfield bombs, and hardly any attempts of even 20 yards. That’s either because Bobo and Mason don’t trust the receivers deep yet. Or Bobo doesn’t trust Mason’s arm deep. Having seen Mason throw it deep in practice, I suspect it’s the former.  We’ll find out for sure now over the next few weeks."

"Over the next few weeks" = when we get JSW, Rumph, and Mitchell back

Read more here: http://www.macon.com/2014/09/29/3334408_at-second-glance-more-observations.html?rh=1#storylink=cpy


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2014)

The timing thing seems to be a big issue. The problem seems to be between Mason's ears or the receiver's.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2014)

It was very windy in Athens during the game


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 29, 2014)

He's a very talented kid. He don't seem confident but he can overcome that. I'm not ready to see him replaced yet but hope he gains and shows confidence on the field.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2014)

We have seen him for what 6 games now. Enough to know he is closer to Joe T or Joe Cox than a solid David Greene, Eric Zeier, Matt Stafford or Aaron Murray.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 30, 2014)

Like I said in the other thread, I was willing to give Hutson a pass until he had all his receivers, but have not been impressed with his play. Maybe he's taking the game manager talk a little too far and playing timid. In any case, I trust the coaches to play the guy that gives us the best chance to win, so if Mason is that guy then let's roll with it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Like I said in the other thread, I was willing to give Hutson a pass until he had all his receivers, but have not been impressed with his play. Maybe he's taking the game manager talk a little too far and playing timid. In any case, I trust the coaches to play the guy that gives us the best chance to win, so if Mason is that guy then let's roll with it.



This.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 30, 2014)

Sounds like he's been aiming the ball (trying to be perfect) instead of trusting his arm and the receivers. I hope he follows through and let's it rip against the 'Dores!

http://www.macon.com/2014/09/30/3336170/mason-adopts-a-new-mindset-let.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Sounds like he's been aiming the ball (trying to be perfect) instead of trusting his arm and the receivers. I hope he follows through and let's it rip against the 'Dores!
> 
> http://www.macon.com/2014/09/30/3336170/mason-adopts-a-new-mindset-let.html



That would be a welcomed change!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2014)

hmm...he's a head case.  analysis paralysis.


----------

